
Facebook will Hijack Crypto - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/facebook-will-hijack-crypto-f9115e6e6c2
======
MichaelKSpencer
A WhatsApp stablecoin is a very plausible centralization of digital assets and
crypto along with STOs and fiat central banks going on blockchain. Facebook
could acquire Coinbase and centralize digital assets before decentralization
public blockchains could scale.

